# Trunnion Dämpfer 97er GT LTS 1



## LTSler (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

nach jahrelanger Abstinenz hat es mich wieder gepackt. Voller Motivation werde ich mein 97er GT LTS 1 neu aufbauen und FAHREN . Bis jetzt hatte ich einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Dämpfer eingebaut. Vielleicht gibt es ja nun etwas passendes zeitgemässes? Risse Racing ist mir bekannt. Was gibts da noch? Es schwirrt da noch ein gerücht über einen Fox Float Dämpfer herum ... OK bin auch bereit das Tal der Tränen zu betreten. Welcher AKTUELLE Dämpfer würde passen? Gibts es einen "Adapter" um "normale" Dämpfer zu verwenden? Und wenn ich ne CNC Fräse bemühen müsste ist mir das auch egal  Ideen Vorschläge, na los begeistert mich


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2010)

Bitte schön

Eine Variante mit aktuellem Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2010)

wenn es ein lts mit titanwippe ist bitteschön......................

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item230b5771bf



ansonsten hab ich noch ne trunnion aufnahme hier rumzuliegen.


----------



## LTSler (28. November 2010)

Ui, der wäre schön  den gabs mit Trunnion? Unglaublich ... Ist vielleicht ein wenig zu lang fürn normales LTS, oder?

Ist "leider!?!" nicht die Titan Wippe, ab 97 gabs Alu und Trunnion ...

Ihr seht schon ich brauch wirklich HILFE


----------



## LTSler (28. November 2010)

Welche Einbaulänge hat der RS Super Deluxe denn eigentlich? 135mm, 140mm, ...

Und der Hub? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2010)

Der X-Fusion passt auch in den LTS. Habe ich probehalber in meinen LTS 3000 schon reingehalten


----------



## LTSler (28. November 2010)

wow super ich krieg feuchte Hände  Danke!


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2010)

Der Dämpfer war eine Sonderfertigung. Einfach mal bei Reset-Racing anrufen.


----------



## LTSler (28. November 2010)

hehe, das haste aber bis zum Schluss verschwiegen *grins* ich ruf auf jeden Fall gleich morgen an!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Dezember 2010)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2053866310.html


----------



## LTSler (11. Dezember 2010)

hat ja nur ein paar Jahre gedauert 

Ist ein Fox Float RP23 in 165/38


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 314425 (2. September 2015)

von wo hast du diese adapter  bin gerade dabei mein lts aufzupimpen


----------



## Mintia (2. September 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-LTS-STS-...5-7-25-or-7-5-shock-CNC-AL-6061-/141757587880


----------

